# Watanabe blades ?



## slash (Oct 22, 2014)

I have been thinking about this maker for a while now, and how no one really speaks much about him anymore. I would love to no what everyone thinks about this smith.
Please leave as much information as you can, as it will also help newbies in there deciding factor. I personally would like to find out more about his honyaki blades thanks.
I have a honyaki obsession.... if you ask me why again its the old school samurai thing i guess... and no i don't think you need a honyaki just to cut onions but hey... again its a personal thing. Cheers!


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 22, 2014)

I owned a 240mm Honyaki Gyuto from Watanabe in Blue#2

I custom ordered mine with a slightly pointier tip than his usual knives, and got the upgraded keyaki handle & mirror polish. All up including shipping I paid around $850. It took around a month from the time of ordering until the knife was completed. overall I was quite happy with the knife, it was quite hefty, and cut well. I have other knives that I prefer though, and sold it. 
The mirror polish still had a few of the lower grit scratches underneath, and the hamon wasn't as striking as other honyakis I've seen.

If you are looking at other honyaki gyutos, I have also owned a Sakai ichimonji kichukini white #2 & I still own a Mizuno Tanrenjo blue #2 DX honyaki both of which I enjoyed more than the watanabe.


----------



## riba (Oct 22, 2014)

I am very impressed with the performance of my stainless clad 18cm pro nakiri. Thin behind the edge and cuts like the dickens.
Spine and choil need some easing though.




slash said:


> ... and no i don't think you need a honyaki just to cut onions but hey...


You do need a nakiri to cut leafy vegetables


----------



## Ruso (Oct 22, 2014)

My experience was horrible. He does not look like to give a damn about his products or CS. Cant comment on his blade performance, but this vendor/craftsman is off my list completely.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 22, 2014)

Discussed at length here. 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1233-Watanabe-knives/page1


----------



## slash (Oct 22, 2014)

Ruso said:


> My experience was horrible. He does not look like to give a damn about his products or CS. Cant comment on his blade performance, but this vendor/craftsman is off my list completely.



Wow... that bad!


----------



## slash (Oct 22, 2014)

Timthebeaver said:


> Discussed at length here.
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1233-Watanabe-knives/page1



Cheers.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 22, 2014)

Can't speak about his customs, but I still love both 150 petty and 180 gyuto from his PRO series.


----------



## Vesteroid (Oct 22, 2014)

I have three of his knives and love them all. Perhaps my most used knives.

I use the pro nikiri daily, and the custom blue 2 240 gyuto the most after that.

I am a home chef so take that for what its worth, but I regularly slice potatoes, chip thin with ease.

the pro knives are clad with iron and are basically non reactive, the blue two custom is more of a problem as I dont like a patina, and I keep it polished...of course this gives me a reason to work with my stones on the weekend.

With whatever skill I have on sharpening, i can get my wantanabes sharper than any of my other knives (this doesnt count my knives from jon as I have never sharpened them)

One I bought here, the other two I ordered from him. They came in fine, email was fine, shipping was quick, think I got them both in under a week.

Fit was fine, finish was not as polished as my knives from jon, but also half the cost....so with a little work on the spine and choil, they could be perfect. had both of my pros rehandled when I got them.


----------



## slash (Oct 22, 2014)

I can see that everyone holds this maker in high regard. So is this case closed?


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 22, 2014)

As I mentioned in the Shig thread, his knives speak very much of his style and philosophy towards knife making. You'll never mistake his knives for another, or vice versa. I'm planning on ordering a 270 suji from him in a couple weeks.


----------



## brianh (Oct 22, 2014)

I really enjoy my 165mm nakiri and ordering from him was very easy. Very nice cutter.


----------



## panda (Oct 22, 2014)

Slash, disregard any negativity when it has zero to do with the actual knives. Unless of course you are one of such finicky people as well.. In other words, case closed.

Josh - I'm going to want to try that suji next time I visit!


----------



## slash (Oct 23, 2014)

panda said:


> Slash, disregard any negativity when it has zero to do with the actual knives. Unless of course you are one of such finicky people as well.. In other words, case closed.
> 
> Josh - I'm going to want to try that suji next time I visit!



Panda Panda.... what do you take me for, i listen to peoples advice but in some cases.. seeing is believing.


----------



## rami_m (Oct 23, 2014)

slash said:


> Panda Panda.... what do you take me for, i listen to peoples advice but in some cases.. seeing is believing.



If I listened to people I would not have any knives .


----------



## Asteger (Oct 23, 2014)

Got a small 210mm pro gyuto with the keyaki handle (guess I got it before prices went up). Great knife, pretty robust, stays sharp and would suit a pro, as the name suggests. Stopped short of getting a saya which would have cost another $100 or so. Good communication and service, so I don't know what the complaint above might have been about.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 23, 2014)

I had a number of Shinichi's knives passing through here, still have a 270 gyuto, garasuki, takohiki, a couple of ajikiris and a santoku. Rehandled a few honesukis, sold/traded a 240 gyuto, nakiri, ajihiki, and a 320 sujihiki in moments of weakness. I just like his knives, they have a distinctive feel to it. I wish he would forge his longer gyutos stainless clad, but otherwise I am a very happy customer. Never had anything but good experiences in dealing with him directly. That does not exclude him having a bad day, but IMHO that would be more the exception than the norm.

Stefan


----------



## Vesteroid (Oct 23, 2014)

rami_m said:


> If I listened to people I would not have any knives .




You mean

If I listened to my wife I would not have as many knives


----------



## slash (Oct 23, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> I had a number of Shinichi's knives passing through here, still have a 270 gyuto, garasuki, takohiki, a couple of ajikiris and a santoku. Rehandled a few honesukis, sold/traded a 240 gyuto, nakiri, ajihiki, and a 320 sujihiki in moments of weakness. I just like his knives, they have a distinctive feel to it. I wish he would forge his longer gyutos stainless clad, but otherwise I am a very happy customer. Never had anything but good experiences in dealing with him directly. That does not exclude him having a bad day, but IMHO that would be more the exception than the norm.
> 
> Stefan



Its nice to hear that.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 23, 2014)

panda said:


> Slash, disregard any negativity when it has zero to do with the actual knives. Unless of course you are one of such finicky people as well.. In other words, case closed.
> 
> Josh - I'm going to want to try that suji next time I visit!



I think that could be arranged:doublethumbsup:


----------



## slash (Oct 27, 2014)

Come on guys.... anymore reviews?


----------



## Chefu (Oct 27, 2014)

I bought a 180 mm deba in white steel a couple years ago and I couldn't be happier. It's a fabulous knife.


----------



## larrybard (Oct 27, 2014)

I ordered a knife this past Friday (Oct. 24). I haven't tried it yet, but upon quick inspection am impressed by the f&f, as well as the OOTB sharpness. (And, yes: ordered Friday, delivered Monday morning; hard to beat that!)


----------



## Matus (Oct 27, 2014)

I am seriously tempted by the honesuki, if that is of any help


----------



## masibu (Oct 27, 2014)

White 2 usuba is freaking awesome. Incredibly sharp ootb for what its worth and good fit and finish. Blue gyutos are on the chunky side but cut pretty well. For a honyaki, im more inclined to ake the mizuno route but im still holding out on that purchase for now


----------



## mark76 (Oct 28, 2014)

Just asking, since I cannot quite make this out from his website: are all the pro knives with a kurouchi finish also stainless cladded?


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope. He makes stainless clad only up to 180mm length, most knives are iron clad which makes them somewhat reactive. 

Stefan


----------



## Matus (Oct 28, 2014)

The stainless clad ones are made from stock he buys (i.e. he does not make the lamination himself) and are also on the thicker side (that information comes from Shinichi himself).


----------



## mark76 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. So the kurouchi ones are iron clad? 

And how reactive is this? For example, if I don't wipe for 5 mins, will it rust? And what happens when I use it to cut onions?


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 28, 2014)

mark76 said:


> Thanks guys. So the kurouchi ones are iron clad?
> 
> And how reactive is this? For example, if I don't wipe for 5 mins, will it rust? And what happens when I use it to cut onions?



It will rust pretty fast, you will be looking for your nearest scotch brite , when you cut onions it will develop a patina but it takes a while to be somewhat stable


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## slash (Oct 28, 2014)

O.k i have decided to go ahead and ordered it. I am sure it will be a fine blade,i need to see it for myself.
Its just the few people that i saw that had one has sold it, so that could make one think oh something must be 
Wrong with these blades regardless of that i still pulled the trigger because i have High hopes for this knife.


----------



## mark76 (Oct 28, 2014)

Please let us know how you like it, slash!

I hope you guys don't mind me asking some more questions. (The website is not the most informative one I've ever seen  .) What is the difference between the standard line and the pro line? Probably finish, but I don't mind a choil that's a bit rougher, and I'll have the knife rehandled. And I read the standard line features white steel, whereas the pro line features blue steel.

Are there any other differences I need to be aware of?


----------



## Vesteroid (Oct 28, 2014)

I dont feel I have to baby my iron clad blue 2 wantanabes at all to prevent rust. My non clad blue 2 however will rust if you dont give it exceptional care. Just my personal experience, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Robert (Oct 31, 2014)

All his knives in his pro series are iron clad,exept when specially mentioned ss clad. The last 2 knives I got from him in the pro serie ,the choil and spine were rounded very nice.
The iron clad is reactive;I cut one chicken with the honesuki and there and there was a blue patina forming.E mails with him is fast and helpful, it takes about4 weeks to deliver
when not in stock.I am a big fan from him.


----------



## slash (Oct 31, 2014)

slash said:


> O.k i have decided to go ahead and ordered it. I am sure it will be a fine blade,i need to see it for myself.
> Its just the few people that i saw that had one has sold it, so that could make one think oh something must be
> Wrong with these blades regardless of that i still pulled the trigger because i have High hopes for this knife.


So guys for some reason on the day my payment did not go through,i kinda took it as a sign so instead i am gonna purchase something different from him in the new year.
Instead i ordererd a mizuno dx blue so sorry (Mark76) i cannot tell you about the knife.


----------



## masibu (Oct 31, 2014)

I honestly prefer the mizuno to the watanabe personally... you wont be disappointed


----------



## Matus (Oct 31, 2014)

masibu said:


> I honestly prefer the mizuno to the watanabe personally... you wont be disappointed



Is mizuno available with WA handle?

EDIT: Yes 

EDIT2: Why would you prefer Mizuno over Watanabe?


----------



## mark76 (Oct 31, 2014)

Enjoy the mizuno then  . (Do you mean the Mizuno Tanrenjyo? That's wa handles al over.)


----------



## slash (Oct 31, 2014)

mark76 said:


> Enjoy the mizuno then  . (Do you mean the Mizuno Tanrenjyo? That's wa handles al over.)



Cheers... yes thats the one.... honyaki with ebony handle.


----------



## carboonrider (Oct 31, 2014)

I bought a 300mm Yanagiba blade from him about 10+ years ago. I wanted a blade without a handle since I wanted to make and fit my own handle - something I have done once and never again (the final results are very good, by I had 4 rejects before I ended up with something I like). The blade itself is fantastic. it take a wicked edge and hold it very well. I use it whenever I to slice something, whether a roast or Sashimi.
At least back then his customer service was perfect. He answered all my queries (this was the first 'serious 'Japanese knife I bought), gave my precise diagram and measurements of the handle etc.
With the blade he sent me me 2 water buffalo ferrules (which I did not use - they would have ruined the Snakewood pattern of the handle) and a small stainless santuko for as a present.... what else can one expect. He even invited me to visit his workshop when I was planning to travel to Japan (sadly, the plans never materialised).


----------



## chinacats (Nov 2, 2014)

Going to revive this thread to see if someone can tell me what exactly Keyaki is? It's a fairly significant upgrade and it appears to just be a difference of handle?

Cheers


----------



## Timthebeaver (Nov 3, 2014)

Keyaki is a tree, source of a prized ornamental wood.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 3, 2014)

chinacats said:


> Going to revive this thread to see if someone can tell me what exactly Keyaki is? It's a fairly significant upgrade and it appears to just be a difference of handle?
> 
> Cheers



I didnt think my Watanabe Keyaki handle was worth the price honestly.


----------



## Asteger (Nov 3, 2014)

labor of love said:


> I didnt think my Watanabe Keyaki handle was worth the price honestly.



Haha, probably true. I've also got the keyaki - special Japanese wood I guess, and traditional as ornamental wood. However, what's traditionally special for Japanese might strike some people around here - burl, bog wood and spacers, etc - as very understated. I like it as it's not far from typical ho-wood, but at $100 still is expensive. Ho sayas from Watanabe also cost about $100 more too. Too much


----------



## slash (Nov 3, 2014)

Asteger said:


> Haha, probably true. I've also got the keyaki - special Japanese wood I guess, and traditional as ornamental wood. However, what's traditionally special for Japanese might strike some people around here - burl, bog wood and spacers, etc - as very understated. I like it as it's not far from typical ho-wood, but at $100 still is expensive. Ho sayas from Watanabe also cost about $100 more too. Too much



More like $130 for a 240


----------



## labor of love (Nov 3, 2014)

Asteger said:


> Haha, probably true. I've also got the keyaki - special Japanese wood I guess, and traditional as ornamental wood. However, what's traditionally special for Japanese might strike some people around here - burl, bog wood and spacers, etc - as very understated. I like it as it's not far from typical ho-wood, but at $100 still is expensive. Ho sayas from Watanabe also cost about $100 more too. Too much



I like simple traditional handles. Ho wood or Burnt chestnut usually. The keyaki handle didnt seem to special at all to me, but I wasnt aware of its significance . It wasnt particularly well finished either. FWIW ive seen nicer Watanabe Keyaki handles in photos online. Im guessing there is some inconsistency with quality with Watanabes Keyaki wood handles.


----------



## krx927 (Dec 18, 2014)

I also just ordered Gyuto 240mm Keyaki handle directly from Shinichi. As everybody is saying it was really nice dealing with him. All questions answered immediately and all requests meet.

I must also say that unfortunately I did not order saya as $130 is just to much for it... 

I will get the knife immediately after new year and I just hope it will be like everybody is saying


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 18, 2014)

krx927 said:


> I also just ordered Gyuto 240mm Keyaki handle directly from Shinichi. As everybody is saying it was really nice dealing with him. All questions answered immediately and all requests meet.
> 
> I must also say that unfortunately I did not order saya as $130 is just to much for it...
> 
> I will get the knife immediately after new year and I just hope it will be like everybody is saying



Well, I ordered my first Watanabe about a month ago and have been nothing short of impressed. He makes a great knife, you will certainly be very happy with it. His professional gyuto is a no frills, serious cutting machine.

Here's my 270mm in Blue II with standard handle.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 18, 2014)

stereo.pete said:


> Well, I ordered my first Watanabe about a month ago and have been nothing short of impressed. He makes a great knife, you will certainly be very happy with it. His professional gyuto is a no frills, serious cutting machine.



lus1:

I too got the standard handle (240) but that's currently being fixed :happymug:


----------



## drawman623 (Dec 18, 2014)

I just took delivery of a 240 Gyuto, 120 Petty, small Deba, 165 Nakiri and a small Yanagiba. The set is all kurouchi with beautifully polished edges and burnt chestnut on 3 of the 5 handles. I'm pleased all around. The yanagiba was a special ~210mm made from one of Shinichi's Master's blanks. What a delightful slicer.

The unagisaki and takohiki are due up around new years. My experience, as others have noted, was very positive.


----------



## panda (Dec 18, 2014)

Pete isn't that an absolute beast? I had the same one and it was too much knife to be practical for me.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 18, 2014)

panda said:


> Pete isn't that an absolute beast? I had the same one and it was too much knife to be practical for me.



Yes, it's my ideal "work horse," however if I was in a professional kitchen slamming out a bunch of prep I would definitely look for something lighter in weight. 

Cutting wise it's fantastic!


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 19, 2014)

stereo.pete said:


> Well, I ordered my first Watanabe about a month ago and have been nothing short of impressed. He makes a great knife, you will certainly be very happy with it. His professional gyuto is a no frills, serious cutting machine.
> 
> Here's my 270mm in Blue II with standard handle.



If I misplaced my machete, this is the one I would reach for instead... Although, for some reason my handle looks different 

Stefan


----------



## krx927 (Dec 19, 2014)

stereo.pete said:


> Well, I ordered my first Watanabe about a month ago and have been nothing short of impressed. He makes a great knife, you will certainly be very happy with it. His professional gyuto is a no frills, serious cutting machine.
> 
> Here's my 270mm in Blue II with standard handle.



You know that almost every day I go on his site and check the pic of the Gyuto I ordered, I am waiting for it so much. Now I will have one more pic to check 

BTW I am not doing the same with the Shig I am waiting. The delivery is so far ahead in the future that I do not want to hype myself too much...


----------



## krx927 (Dec 19, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> If I misplaced my machete, this is the one I would reach for instead... Although, for some reason my handle looks different
> 
> Stefan



Do you care to share? You make so many nice handles! One day I just need to pull the trigger on one! Perhaps the Shig will be a good choice...


----------

